# [SOLVED]Problem with Internet connection - again!

## dmband

Last week I bought a new laptop and now I've got a problem with my network. What is really weird is that sometimes (but very rarely) networks works just fne, but usually it doesn't work at all   :Sad: 

My configuration is:

IP: 192.168.8.212/24

gateway: 192.168.8.251

DNS: 192.168.8.251

DNS: 194.116.252.2

ifconfig:

```

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:F2:46:BE:DE  

          inet addr:192.168.8.212  Bcast:192.168.8.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:f2ff:fe46:bede/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0x6c00 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1894 (1.8 Kb)  TX bytes:1894 (1.8 Kb)

```

route -n

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.8.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.8.251   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1

```

/etc/resolv.conf :

```

nameserver 192.168.8.251

nameserver 194.116.252.2

search lan.ghost.piastlan.net

```

when I try to ping my gateway:

```

PING 192.168.8.251 (192.168.8.251) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.8.212 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.8.212 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.8.212 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 192.168.8.251 ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 4018ms

, pipe 3

```

lsmod | grep 8139 :

```

8139cp                 14976  0 

8139too                18912  0 

mii                     2688  2 8139cp,8139too

```

When I use Windows everything works very well.

Does anyone know what can be wrong here?   :Confused: Last edited by dmband on Wed Apr 05, 2006 8:30 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Akhouk

the interesting thing is your packets counts from ifconfig are all zero...Which means nothing is going out on the wire.

Is there anyting intersting in dmesg?

----------

## dmband

I've put my dmesg here: http://dmband.w.interia.pl/linux/dmesg

----------

## dmband

I've installed Gentoo 2006.0 once again and I still cannot connect to the Internet, but there is something more weird. When I run ifconfig I get:

```

eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-E0-18-00-03-43-4C-30-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          inet addr:192.168.8.212  Bcast:192.168.8.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:216 (216.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:126 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:126 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:6366 (6.2 Kb)  TX bytes:6366 (6.2 Kb)

```

and I don't understand this:

```

eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-E0-18-00-03-43-4C-30-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

```

Mu dmesg is here: 

http://dmband.w.interia.pl/linux/dmesg

All the other things like ping, route -n and so on stay the same.

Can anybody help me?

P.S. I'm using laptop Asus A3AC-5001

----------

## nativemad

from your dmesg...  :Wink:   *Quote:*   

> eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

 

----------

## dmband

Ok, you're right, but when I do something like this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ifconfig eth1
> 
> 

 

I get:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth1: error fetching interface information: Device not found
> 
> 

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nativemad

 *Quote:*   

> eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
> 
> NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1: transmit timed out

  Then i would say a cable or hub/switch problem!

Does it works in another net perhaps?

----------

## dmband

Everything works under WindowsXP, so I think that it isn't cable or switch problem.

----------

## nativemad

can you update the dmesg to your new install?

an lsmod would also be nice!

/edit

sorry its getting late...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)
> 
> 8139cp: pci dev 0000:01:00.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip
> ...

 

as i can see in your lsmod you have both modules loaded... Could this be your problem?

----------

## dmband

dmesg I put before was the one from my current system.

lsmod:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 8139cp                 14976  0 
> 
> 8139too                18912  0 
> ...

 

----------

## dmband

So how could I make it no to load the 8139cp module?

----------

## nativemad

what about rmmod 8139cp ?

----------

## dmband

Ok, I've done this, but what than? I suppose I should load 8139too module, but could you tell my how? Besides after rebooting the system this 8138cp module is still loaded.

And the last thing, after removing and adding these modules, how should I check if it is working? Will  *Quote:*   

> ifconfig eth1

  be enough?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Akhouk

 *Quote:*   

> rmmod 8139cp
> 
> modprobe 8139too
> 
> 

 

Then check with ifconfig and also the last few lines of dmesg.

----------

## dmband

I did as you had said, and I get:

ifconfig eth1 (after setting the IP address) 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:F2:46:BE:DE  
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.8.212  Bcast:192.168.8.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

fragment of dmesg: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
> ...

 

but ping still doesn't work  :Sad: 

any ideas now?

----------

## Akhouk

What does ping do? Does it give an error?

Also, what is the output of "route -n" ?

----------

## dmband

This is what I'm doing:

```

localhost ~ # rmmod 8139cp

localhost ~ # modprobe 8139too

localhost ~ # ifconfig eth0 down

localhost ~ # ifconfig eth1 192.168.8.212 netmask 255.255.255.0

localhost ~ # route add default gw 192.168.8.251

localhost ~ # ifconfig eth1 up

localhost ~ # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.8.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.8.251   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1

localhost ~ # ping 192.168.8.251

PING 192.168.8.251 (192.168.8.251) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.8.212 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.8.212 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.8.212 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.8.212 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.8.212 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.8.212 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 192.168.8.251 ping statistics ---

7 packets transmitted, 0 received, +6 errors, 100% packet loss, time 6083ms

, pipe 3

localhost ~ # ifconfig eth1

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:F2:46:BE:DE

          inet addr:192.168.8.212  Bcast:192.168.8.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0xcc00

localhost ~ #

```

----------

## DawgG

have u checked broadcasts and netmasks on the destination host? they should be the same everywhere in your network. what kind of machine is it? are there any firewall-settings anywhere that might block sth.?

and please, do check all cables.

check the output of

```
arp -vn
```

----------

## dmband

I think that everything is fine now.

I've added:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 8139too
> 
> 

 

to the file: /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

later I did:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ln -s /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/eth1
> 
> 

 

and

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rc-update add net.eth1 default
> 
> 

 

I hope that now everyhing will work fine   :Smile: 

Thanks a lot for all your help!   :Smile: 

----------

## Akhouk

Can you paste the dmesg after you have done the "modprobe 8139too"? I am sure there is a resource conflict or something - especially if it is working under windows. The configuration you are doing looks fine.

----------

## Akhouk

OK - cool  :Smile: 

----------

## dmband

It's me again  :Wink: 

Everything was fine, but after reboot network connection doesn't work anymore  :Sad: 

```

localhost kuba # ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:F2:46:BE:DE

          inet addr:192.168.8.212  Bcast:192.168.8.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:20 Base address:0x2c00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1046 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1046 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:53612 (52.3 Kb)  TX bytes:53612 (52.3 Kb)

```

```

localhost kuba # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.8.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.8.251   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1

```

```

localhost kuba # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

pcspkr                  1156  0

rtc                     8948  0

ipw2200                78828  0

ieee80211              22792  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         2656  1 ieee80211

firmware_class          6176  1 ipw2200

yenta_socket           18252  0

rsrc_nonstatic          8608  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            24116  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

8139cp                 15200  0

ntfs                   81744  1

8139too                19296  0

mii                     3040  2 8139cp,8139too

eth1394                14536  0

dm_mirror              14672  0

dm_mod                 37048  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                6212  0

sata_mv                12516  0

ata_piix                6532  0

ahci                    9124  0

sata_qstor              6468  0

sata_vsc                5316  0

sata_uli                4644  0

sata_sis                5220  0

sata_sx4               10052  0

sata_nv                 5924  0

sata_via                5668  0

sata_svw                4932  0

sata_sil24              7684  0

sata_sil                6244  0

sata_promise            7716  0

libata                 35912  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   16484  0

ohci1394               25140  0

ieee1394               57272  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9344  0

ohci_hcd               14916  0

uhci_hcd               24144  0

usb_storage            49920  1

usbhid                 28992  0

ehci_hcd               22856  0

usbcore                80068  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hc

```

```

localhost kuba # ping 192.168.8.251

PING 192.168.8.251 (192.168.8.251) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.8.212 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.8.212 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.8.212 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 192.168.8.251 ping statistics ---

6 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 5013ms

, pipe 3

```

My current dmesg is here: http://dmband.w.interia.pl/linux/dmesg

Any ideas?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Akhouk

The 8139cp  module seems to be loading again as well as the 8139too. I think we have concluded that the 8139too is the right module though.

Perhaps you could try recompiling your kernel and removing the support for the 8139cp module. (or you could just move it to a /tmp folder and run modules-update and reboot).

----------

## dmband

To be honest I don't know how to remove the module   :Sad: 

But I edited the file /etc/modules.d/aliases and added line:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> alias 8139cp off
> 
> 

 

and run modules-update

after rebooting lsmod shows:

```

kuba@localhost ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

pcspkr                  1156  0

rtc                     8948  0

ipw2200                78828  0

ieee80211              22792  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         2656  1 ieee80211

firmware_class          6176  1 ipw2200

yenta_socket           18252  0

rsrc_nonstatic          8608  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            24116  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

ntfs                   81744  1

8139too                19296  0

mii                     3040  1 8139too

eth1394                14536  0

dm_mirror              14672  0

dm_mod                 37048  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                6212  0

sata_mv                12516  0

ata_piix                6532  0

ahci                    9124  0

sata_qstor              6468  0

sata_vsc                5316  0

sata_uli                4644  0

sata_sis                5220  0

sata_sx4               10052  0

sata_nv                 5924  0

sata_via                5668  0

sata_svw                4932  0

sata_sil24              7684  0

sata_sil                6244  0

sata_promise            7716  0

libata                 35912  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   16484  0

ohci1394               25140  0

ieee1394               57272  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9344  0

ohci_hcd               14916  0

uhci_hcd               24144  0

usb_storage            49920  1

usbhid                 28992  0

ehci_hcd               22856  0

usbcore                80068  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

So there is no 8139cp module, but it still doesn't work  :Sad: 

----------

## Akhouk

Ok, the interesting thing there is that now the 8139too is listed as being used. Which I presume then that after reboot ifconfig works?

Can you paste your dmesg one more time? I am running out of ideas but let me see if I can see something. It could be a apic issue.

----------

## dmband

The situation looks like this:

My current dmesg is here: http://dmband.w.interia.pl/linux/dmesg

```

localhost kuba # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

pcspkr                  1156  0

rtc                     8948  0

ipw2200                78828  0

ieee80211              22792  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         2656  1 ieee80211

firmware_class          6176  1 ipw2200

yenta_socket           18252  0

rsrc_nonstatic          8608  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            24116  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

ntfs                   81744  1

8139too                19296  0

mii                     3040  1 8139too

eth1394                14536  0

dm_mirror              14672  0

dm_mod                 37048  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                6212  0

sata_mv                12516  0

ata_piix                6532  0

ahci                    9124  0

sata_qstor              6468  0

sata_vsc                5316  0

sata_uli                4644  0

sata_sis                5220  0

sata_sx4               10052  0

sata_nv                 5924  0

sata_via                5668  0

sata_svw                4932  0

sata_sil24              7684  0

sata_sil                6244  0

sata_promise            7716  0

libata                 35912  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   16484  0

ohci1394               25140  0

ieee1394               57272  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9344  0

ohci_hcd               14916  0

uhci_hcd               24144  0

usb_storage            49920  1

usbhid                 28992  0

ehci_hcd               22856  0

usbcore                80068  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

localhost kuba #

```

```

localhost kuba # ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:F2:46:BE:DE

          inet addr:192.168.8.212  Bcast:192.168.8.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:20 Base address:0x8c00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:888 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:888 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:45136 (44.0 Kb)  TX bytes:45136 (44.0 Kb)

localhost kuba #

```

```

localhost kuba # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.8.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.8.251   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1

localhost kuba #

```

```

localhost kuba # ping 192.168.8.251

PING 192.168.8.251 (192.168.8.251) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.8.212 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.8.212 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.8.212 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 192.168.8.251 ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 4018ms

, pipe 3

localhost kuba #

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dmband

After one month I've solved this problem! The thing was in hibernating WindowsXP, When I shutdown Windows normally then everything works fine, but after hibernating network under Linux doesn't want to work! I don't know why it's so wird, but at last now I can connect to the Internet!  :Very Happy: 

But I've got another problem now. I can't make my Gentoo start eth1 on the startup  :Sad: 

After starting the system I get:

ifconfig:

```

localhost kuba # ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:52 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:52 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:2600 (2.5 Kb)  TX bytes:2600 (2.5 Kb)

localhost kuba # ifconfig eth0

eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-E0-18-00-03-43-4C-30-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

And I want my normal ethernet connection to work (it's on eth1 now)

In /etc/conf.d/net  I've got:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #iface_eth0="dhcp"
> 
> iface_eth1="192.168.8.212 broadcast 192.168.8.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"
> ...

 

Now to have connection I have to do:

```

localhost kuba # ifconfig eth1 192.168.8.212 netmask 255.255.255.0

localhost kuba # route add default gw 192.168.8.251

```

What should I do to make it work?

----------

## nativemad

 *Quote:*   

> but after hibernating network under Linux doesn't want to work!

 This is very strange!?!

Anyway... 

```
cp /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1

rc-update del eth0 

rc-update add eth1 default
```

That's it...

----------

## dmband

Thanks a lot! :Smile:  Everything works now!

----------

## cyberdork33

My laptop has the same problem. If you do not load the eth1394 module (ethernet over firewire) then your 8139too module should load and be eth0.

It acts funny as long as the eth1394 module is loaded. If I get the problem you are having, I

```
# modprobe -r eth1394

# modprobe -r 8139too

# modprobe 8139too
```

then you should have no problems dealing with eth0

----------

## lmcogs

Hi all

I have had the same problem and have been trying to get it sorted all day.  The last post from cyberdork33 got success. 

This all started when I got rid of windows partition to get more space.  I thought I would try out the livecd 2006 install.  After 5 goes I got an install success but then I got the problem with host name lookup failure.  I also don't have a kernel source installed from the GRP livecd install.

However after rebooting I have no eth0 etc and have to do again

# modprobe -r eth1394

# modprobe -r 8139too

# modprobe 8139too

What do I do to get this going automatically each time I boot.

Thanks 

lmcogs

----------

## nativemad

Hi lmcogs

It's very simple... You must look, that 8139too module gets loaded before eth1394 (it could also be usb-net or so...).

Anyway, you could do an entry in /etc/conf.d/local.start like:

```
rmmod eth1394 && rmmod 8139too && modprobe 8139too
```

Or you could prevent the System from loading eth1394 at all with an entry in /etc/hotplug/blacklist. simply enter eth1349 on a new line.

Another way would be eliminating the kernel-module...  :Wink: 

----------

## cyberdork33

yea if you do not use ethernet over firewire, then just do not build that module or blacklist it.

----------

